# Results of the KNK Maxx testing



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

In response to last week's requests about whether or not the KNK Maxx will have limitations when cutting rhinestone templates, I created a grid of 3000 circles, sized at 2mm and sent them to the Maxx. I used a test pen because I really didn't need a rectangular template with 3000 holes!  The purpose was to test the memory buffer inside the Maxx and I had no problems getting all 3000 to draw. See first image attached.

Then I resized them to 4mm and repeated. Again, no memory limitations at all. I didn't actually draw them, but I noted that the machine went through the complete motions for another 15+ minutes or so and then returned to the origin as though it had completed the process successfully. If anyone doubts this, I will try to find a sheet of paper large enough to draw them... the size of my rectangle became ~14" x 12" after resizing the pattern from 2mm to 4mm and I only have paper sized up to 12 x 12!

I then used the Metamorphosis feature to create a heart pattern (I like the way Metamorphsis can be used to create a particular fill pattern for a shape like this). I filled the pattern with 2 mm circles. I used the Eagle bladeholder and cut at a speed of 150. Again, we recommend cutting at slower speeds on a Maxx to get more accurate circles. I also used two passes just because I wanted to make sure I had cleanly cut holes. 

Then I typed out the word "WINE" from a single line font, used Transform>Contour Object to make it into a multi-line image and arranged 4.1 mm circles onto the paths and cut it. 

Please refer to the other images. Note that I did a screen shot of my heart on the screen just in case it appears that I have circles missing in my heart! I do not... that's my Metamorphosis pattern!  This is similar to the actual one I did in 3mm about a month ago for one of my T-Shirts.... also shown.

If you have any other questions, please let me know! Or please tell me if I missed testing something in particular you wanted to see.

Again, the KNK Maxx will definitely work for cutting patterns from the black motif template rubber. I don't recommend it if you need to cut a lot of templates because of the speed issues; you will want the design of the Falcon or Eagle in which the blade is positioned closer to the pinch wheels and accurate templates can be cut at much higher speeds.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow those came out amazing Sandy  It looks like the Maxx cuts fine and memory will have no problems. 

So if I am correct, looking at the designs you have there, these were done with the tools that are available in the regular Maxx knk software correct? Or did you do these with any of the additional tools from the ACS software. As I recall i as able to do these similar things with the KNK. 

It looks to me that for the person that is not going into the business of selling mass amounts of templates, the KNK machine and software would work just fine without having to buy the more expensive option. since the seperate blade holder can be purchased seperate, this would be exactly what you used for your test right? Thanks so much for doing the test, it really confirmed for me that this machine and software was capable of what I expected, the circles look perfect


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

sunnydayz said:


> Wow those came out amazing Sandy  It looks like the Maxx cuts fine and memory will have no problems.
> 
> So if I am correct, looking at the designs you have there, these were done with the tools that are available in the regular Maxx knk software correct? Or did you do these with any of the additional tools from the ACS software. As I recall i as able to do these similar things with the KNK.
> 
> It looks to me that for the person that is not going into the business of selling mass amounts of templates, the KNK machine and software would work just fine without having to buy the more expensive option. since the separate blade holder can be purchased seperate, this would be exactly what you used for your test right? Thanks so much for doing the test, it really confirmed for me that this machine and software was capable of what I expected, the circles look perfect


No, I didn't use ACS Studio for this. Yes, the customer can buy the blade holder separately. However, I will again emphasize the four main reasons they might want to get the ACS Studio package over the KNK Studio package:



ACS Studio is dongled so you can install on multiple computers. KNK Studio only allows two activations at any one time.
ACS Studio has this cool fill function with different patterns to use in filling rhinestones. In KNK Studio, you need to use a combination of other methods to simulate the feature.
ACS Studio comes with an additional 10 rhinestone fonts.
Finally, and possibly most important of all, future software enhancements are planned for ACS Studio that won't be added to KNK Studio. So, I caution everyone to really think about that one. I wouldn't want any customers regretting their choice after they see what new tools show up.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

SandyMcC said:


> No, I didn't use ACS Studio for this. Yes, the customer can buy the blade holder separately. However, I will again emphasize the four main reasons they might want to get the ACS Studio package over the KNK Studio package:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are all very valid points Sandy  and something to take into consideration when deciding. Thanks again for taking the time to do this. 

Do you know how often there are upgrades available for the ACS software? I know with the other software's I have such as smart designer, there are usually upgrades every year or so.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey sandyM!

Thanks so much for all of this great testing!!!!

Would you safely be able to say that the *KNK maxx* is a more *industrial* kind of cutter??? as opposed to a "_production_" cutter like the eagle???

I would think that the KNK MAXX is industrial .....since my Graphtec is listed as industrial and it has lower everything!!!LOL!!!

I can only afford the KNK maxx _*IF*_ I sell my Graphtec cutter.(ce5000-60)
I will not be cutting "rhinestone templates" to re-sell.(production)
I would only be cutting the templates for myself and then selling the shirts created from those templates.

I do know that the Graphtec could handle this .....but I really want the _software_ that the knk comes with. 


*So........*

Should I keep my Graphtec and do the template thing "the hard/long way w/ corel" while waiting for the knk/acs software to be "Graphtec ready"???
OR
Sell my Graphtec and get the KNK MAXX??? (which is only 11 miles away from me)  …tempting!!!

Ooooh....what to do what to do???


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

sunnydayz said:


> Those are all very valid points Sandy  and something to take into consideration when deciding. Thanks again for taking the time to do this.
> 
> Do you know how often there are upgrades available for the ACS software? I know with the other software's I have such as smart designer, there are usually upgrades every year or so.


Well, ACS Studio has only been out since earlier this year. But KNK Studio has been out almost 3 years and we've had 2 upgrades to it in those 3 years... so, roughly every year or so.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

ashamutt said:


> Hey sandyM!
> 
> Thanks so much for all of this great testing!!!!
> 
> Would you safely be able to say that the *KNK maxx* is a more *industrial* kind of cutter??? as opposed to a "_production_" cutter like the eagle???


I don't personally choose to label ANY of these cutters. I just help customers figure out if they will do the job... whether it be cutting out cardstock greeting cards, Teflon O-Rings, fabric shapes for quilting, vinyl wall words, styrene model pieces, acrylic scalloped tags, etc etc etc. When I get contacted, I find what material the person wants to cut, what shapes and sizes, and how many per day... then I figure out if our cutters are the best answer. 



ashamutt said:


> I would think that the KNK MAXX is industrial .....since my Graphtec is listed as industrial and it has lower everything!!!LOL!!!
> 
> I can only afford the KNK maxx _*IF*_ I sell my Graphtec cutter.(ce5000-60)
> I will not be cutting "rhinestone templates" to re-sell.(production)
> ...



You should DEFINITELY call Gary next week and talk to him about this, especially since he sold you the Graphtec cutter. I trust his judgment on this since he knows you and what your needs are. I eagerly look forward to helping you master ACS or KNK Studio when you DO begin to use it!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> You should DEFINITELY call Gary next week and talk to him about this, especially since he sold you the Graphtec cutter. I trust his judgment on this since he knows you and what your needs are. I eagerly look forward to helping you master ACS or KNK Studio when you DO begin to use it!


 
Thanks sandyM ....Yes....maybe he will know best........and 11 miles is not far to travel 

Maybe I should try out the knk studio to familiarize myself with it...... the "trial download" is on your page/site right?
(I think that bobbieLee posted a link to it......but I am reading so many threads right now that I can't remember where it is!!!LOL!!! this one or the eagle/knk thread!!?? I will find it and let you know)

I do still want to learn/use Corel for RS template creating, BUT I do love the "easy button" on the RS software......you know .... where all one has to do is push it and voila template created!

Like Emeril says.....BAMM!!!!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Mrs. Bacon Here is the link to the download of the knk software Scrapbookdiecutter.com - Downloads, its the first pink link on the page  Hope this helps


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

And feel free to ask any questions that you have! This is how I come up with future videos to put on my blog.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> And feel free to ask any questions that you have! This is how I come up with future videos to put on my blog.


 
First ....thank you BobbieLee for the link!!!!!! ......my mind gets fried reading all of these threads!!! LOL
I am going there now to download.


And ....sandyM....I have to say.... I LOVE LOVE LOVE your blog!!!!!!!!!!!!! please keep it up
!!!!!
Thank you for educating us all!!!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

ashamutt said:


> First ....thank you BobbieLee for the link!!!!!! ......my mind gets fried reading all of these threads!!! LOL
> I am going there now to download.
> 
> 
> ...


I am SO honored that you like it so much. I truly do have a lot of fun coming up with the various topics and videos. Blogs are a great way to communicate to the users AND keep a record of everything you've ever covered.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Do you know where the video tutorials are? Those are really great as you can do them step by step pausing the videos in between. If you go on this page Free Video Tutorials | Digital Die Cutting With Sandy McCauley, and click on complete list of video tutorials, the rhinestone ones are about half way down the list. I did them all haha, and they were super easy


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

SandyM, is there anyway you can do a video of setting one up on the software of rhinestones, and then video the machine cutting the template? I am not sure if you have a video camera for the filming the machine itself but that would be awesome haha. I can only hope hehe.  You know so that people can get an idea of the whole process.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

sunnydayz said:


> SandyM, is there anyway you can do a video of setting one up on the software of rhinestones, and then video the machine cutting the template? I am not sure if you have a video camera for the filming the machine itself but that would be awesome haha. I can only hope hehe.  You know so that people can get an idea of the whole process.


It's on my To Do list! But note that I have a VERY long list! 

I'm still trying to get videos made for the KNK retreat I did in St. Louis in June! Those are top of the list for now because I promised my attendees they would get videos of everything we covered in our classes.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Thats ok haha  I know about lists. Mine is like a mile long and I should be caught up in about a year lol. I will wait patiently  That is awesome that its on your list though, as I think it would be great for others to be able to see how it works. Its amazing how fast you got that test done, that was super fast and really appreciated. It was great to find out that the memory would not be an issue.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

help help.....
OK...I am now to the part of the installation where it states "continue to install true type fonts"......should I do this or will it mess with all of the fonts that I have in all of my other software programs?
(just checking)


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

sunnydayz said:


> Thats ok haha  I know about lists. Mine is like a mile long and I should be caught up in about a year lol. I will wait patiently  That is awesome that its on your list though, as I think it would be great for others to be able to see how it works. Its amazing how fast you got that test done, that was super fast and really appreciated. It was great to find out that the memory would not be an issue.


Yes, I was really pleased as well. I was so sure that 3000 circles would max it out (pardon the pun!!!)


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I did install them only because I wanted to do the video exactly the same, so I wanted to make sure I had the proper fonts.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

sunnydayz said:


> I did install them only because I wanted to do the video exactly the same, so I wanted to make sure I had the proper fonts.


That step only installs the fonts you already have installed in Windows. Then the next step will search to see if you have 1100 font/3900 vector clipart CD that comes with KNK and ACS Studio. That's where you get the single line fonts that I used in one of my videos. 

That's the only negative complaint we ever get about how the software handles text. If you install a new font in Windows, you have to also install it in KNK/ACS Studio. It's not hard... after you either permanently or temporarily install it in Windows, you just go to File>Install>Fonts and do a Search with just the top box checked (TTF and Open Fonts) and then it will bring up all of your installed fonts again You can then located the font you just installed or just click on Install All... that's usually easier than finding it from the list.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> do you know where the video tutorials are? Those are really great as you can do them step by step pausing the videos in between. If you go on this page Free Video Tutorials | Digital Die Cutting With Sandy McCauley, and click on complete list of video tutorials, the rhinestone ones are about half way down the list. I did them all haha, and they were super easy


Thanks so much BobbieLee!!!

I LOVE the videos!!!!!

All cutter companies should hire SandyMcc to do their manuals and videos!!!!!!!!

She is a true educator and a true giving person!!!!!

*I love sandyM and the KNK Maxx*!!!!!!!!!! 

Now, I am off to play with the knk software....

.....rhinestone templates here I come!!!!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Should I keep my Graphtec and do the template thing "the hard/long way w/ corel" while waiting for the knk/acs software to be "Graphtec ready"???
OR
Sell my Graphtec and get the KNK MAXX??? (which is only 11 miles away from me)  …tempting!!!

Ooooh....what to do what to do???[/quote]
KEEP THE GRAPHTEC. KEEP THE GRAPHTEC. KEEP THE GRAPHTEC ...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


> KEEP THE GRAPHTEC. KEEP THE GRAPHTEC. KEEP THE GRAPHTEC ...!!!!!!!!!!


 
I guess the software/plugins will catch up huh?....

......but as the brat in Willy Wonka complains/sings..... "...._I don't care howwwwww , I want it nowwwwww!!!!!!!!" _
__


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> Should I keep my Graphtec and do the template thing "the hard/long way w/ corel" while waiting for the knk/acs software to be "Graphtec ready"???
> OR
> Sell my Graphtec and get the KNK MAXX??? (which is only 11 miles away from me)  …tempting!!!
> 
> Ooooh....what to do what to do???


KEEP THE GRAPHTEC. KEEP THE GRAPHTEC. KEEP THE GRAPHTEC ...!!!!!!!!!![/quote]

Well it look like Terry, that you can now buy the software for your Graphtec, as there is a thread that states they have added the drivers for the graphtec  Now I wish I would have kept mine  This is a great option for users like you to have thats for sure.


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

So KNK and ACS studio support the Graphtec 5000?

I know I can ger KNK for my little ROBO, but I would love to know for sure.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

You would need to get the acs software, as the knk does not have the craft robo driver anymore.


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

But it supports the Graphtec 5000?

Thanks for your response.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

The ACS software supports the graphtec, not the knk. The knk only works on the maxx machines, not the graphtecs. The ACS software had other added features such as a hatch fill option for rhinestones. The old knk software I believe used to support graphtecs, but the new version does not. Basically the acs software is for commercial use and the knk is a crafters software. The acs supports graphtec, but the knk only supports their own maxx machines. They are sold by the same company


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you!

I found this site by Sandy,
Scrapbookdiecutter.com: Klic-N-Kut Studio GE

They seem to sell something called the Klic-N-Kut Studio GE, is this no longer working with the ROBO?

I am leaning to use ACS, but want to make sure KNK does not work with the Graphtec stuff.

Anyone using the graphtec 5000 to create templates with ACS?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

You are correct  The knk does not any longer work with the graphtec, only the Acs software will work with it. There are members here who use their graphtecs for making templates, but I dont think any of them own the acs software for it yet, as they just added the drivers for the graphtec last week  If you have already been on SandyM's site, I would just contact her as she is super helpful. Or I am sure she will also be along here. Have you watched her videos of the software at work? Her tutorials make it super easy to follow.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Gioclone said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I found this site by Sandy,
> Scrapbookdiecutter.com: Klic-N-Kut Studio GE
> ...


 
I believe that the knk GE version works with the Graphtec ce5000-40 .....but not the ce5000-60.

SandyM will know....she might chime in soon.


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you so much...

Looking forward to hear from Sandy.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I just found this on a scraping site...

quote:
"KNK Studio GE is the most innovative vector scrapbooking software available on the market. We set the benchmark for the competition. Cut directly to your Craft Robo, Wishblade and Silhouette with easy installation. The software comes with a phenomenal .pdf User Manual with written tutorials, tips and tricks. 

*(Please NOTE: KNK Studio GE cannot be used to cut to a Craft Robo PRO. If you have the Pro, you will be able to use the regular version of KNK Studio.)"*

Don't know if it is correct ...... will have to wait and see.


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

I have the Regular Craft Robo. I bought it to try vinyl cutting and got hooked on it and bout a new 5000 

Now I am trying to add rhinestones to the offerings. 

So as it stands now and what I can understand. For my Graphtec 5000, I have to get the ACS.

Anything available for coreldraw or illustrator?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Gioclone said:


> I have the Regular Craft Robo. I bought it to try vinyl cutting and got hooked on it and bout a new 5000
> 
> Now I am trying to add rhinestones to the offerings.
> 
> ...


....you have the 5000-60?? (24" cutter)

if so...then yes, you will need the ACS software.


You might also want to take a look at this thread...
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t92789.html


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes, just got it a few months ago...


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Gioclone said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I found this site by Sandy,
> Scrapbookdiecutter.com: Klic-N-Kut Studio GE
> ...


KNK Studio GE only has the driver to cut to the 8" Graphtec machines which are sold under the labels of Craft Robo, Wishblade, and Silhouette. It does not have the driver for the Graphtec 5000. Only ACS Studio has that particular driver.

As Bobbielee pointed out, we've only just added the Graphtec 5000 driver, so I don't think anyone with a 5000 has begun using it yet. But I certainly look forward to helping owners learn to use it for their designing.


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

Excellent. Looking to get ACS.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Has anyone purchased this system yet and how are they doing with it,, 
It will be nice to have other users that are using the ACS Software,, to network with.
Please post some info when you get your system,, 
and If you need any help, just ask
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Also, is it still on sale at the lower price?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, it is!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Sandy I finaly figured out how to scroll down to find it on the website. Its not very intuitive. (that web page)


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> Thanks Sandy I finaly figured out how to scroll down to find it on the website. Its not very intuitive. (that web page)


Are you referring to http://buy-acs.com?

Give us suggestions! I know that changes will be made as we better understand what doesn't make sense to customers. The site is still fairly new.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

It may have just been me but it took a few tries to find it as there is no listing for software or programs listings in the "menu" (product listings) and you have to scroll to the bottom of the equipment page to find it


----------

